# Orijen LBP Food



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Orijen LBP is 1.7% Max calcium, TOTW Sierra Mountain Formula is 1.6 calcium as fed. Other TOTW formulas are 2.0 and up as fed. Natural Balance grain free is 1.3 as fed calcium.

Everything posted says anything over 1.5 is bad, so why is Orijen always listed here as safe for puppies? Do we just ignore the extra .2% If that's the case why not ignore the extra .5% and go with TOTW?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

This debate goes 'round and 'round every few weeks. I fed Orijen LBP until Stosh was a little over a year, now he eats TOTW and loves it.


----------

